# Pro-Sieben-Werbebanner



## Sethek (15. Oktober 2008)

Liebes buffed-team,

Das derzeitige Werbebanner mit den desperate housewives macht das Forum für mich nicht nutzbar, weil ein großer Teil der Texte einfach überlagert wird.

Auch eine eigene Antwort, die man schreiben möchte, wird bei mir durch das Werbebanner überdeckt. Bitte keine derartig auffälligen und großen Werbebanner, die sich bis in den Text ziehen, in einem Forum.


----------



## Trisch (15. Oktober 2008)

Huhu Buffed,

auf der Startseite passt ja der Banner von den Desperate Housewifes ja noch in die Frames, aber hier im Forum überdeck der "herunterhängende" Teil entscheidende Teile des Forums, sprich das Forum ist in Teilennicht mehr nutzbar / lesbar.

Wenn das nur bei mir so ist ok, aber wenn das bei anderen auch so ist dann vieleciht ändern ?


----------



## Haxxler (15. Oktober 2008)

Jop, ist echt schrecklich. Bitte mal anderst einbinden oder so (kenn mich damit ja auch nich aus) aber der überdeckt einfach alles.


----------



## Haxxler (15. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=69824


----------



## Ocian (15. Oktober 2008)

Keine Sorge ist weiter geleitet


----------



## ZAM (15. Oktober 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Keine Sorge ist weiter geleitet



Wir haben es auch gesehen - der unpassende Banner wurde bereits den entsprechenden Stellen gemeldet, damit er verschwindet oder angepasst wird.


----------



## Independent (20. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir haben es auch gesehen - der unpassende Banner wurde bereits den entsprechenden Stellen gemeldet, damit er verschwindet oder angepasst wird.



Thumbs Up! Ging/Geht mir bei MyBuffed schrecklich auf die Nerven....


----------



## Uktawa (21. Oktober 2008)

Also Eure Werbepartner scheinen aber langsam zu sein. Das mit dem blockierendem Banner ist doch jetzt schon ein paar Tage so. Langsam wird der Werbeterror hier eh immer mehr...


----------



## ZAM (21. Oktober 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Also Eure Werbepartner scheinen aber langsam zu sein. Das mit dem blockierendem Banner ist doch jetzt schon ein paar Tage so. Langsam wird der Werbeterror hier eh immer mehr...



Wir haben das am Freitag und heute nochmal gemeldet. Wir haben vorhin Feedback bekommen, das der falsche Banner mittlerweile nicht mehr auf den Seiten, wo er nicht hingehört, auch nicht mehr auftauchen dürfte.


----------



## Uktawa (22. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir haben das am Freitag und heute nochmal gemeldet. Wir haben vorhin Feedback bekommen, das der falsche Banner mittlerweile nicht mehr auf den Seiten, wo er nicht hingehört, auch nicht mehr auftauchen dürfte.



Gut dann wollen wir mal hoffen das wir in Zukunft eher verschont bleiben von solchen "Blockern". 
Aber ne andere Frage hab ich da noch lieber ZAM *G*.
Nach welchen Kriterien wählt ihr eigendlich Eure Werbepartner aus ? Ich meine da is der eine oder andere dabei der weniger seriös ist. Da wird mit Gewinnversprechungen geworben die es garnicht gibt. Ich find das wirft kein gutes Licht auf die buffed.de Seite wenn da solche "Werbung" läuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (22. Oktober 2008)

Uktawa schrieb:


> Nach welchen Kriterien wählt ihr eigendlich Eure Werbepartner aus ? Ich meine da is der eine oder andere dabei der weniger seriös ist. Da wird mit Gewinnversprechungen geworben die es garnicht gibt. Ich find das wirft kein gutes Licht auf die buffed.de Seite wenn da solche "Werbung" läuft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den Verkauf bzw. die Buchungen regelt eine Agentur - siehe Impressum. Wir haben jedoch Eckdaten definiert, für mögliche Anzeigen die keinesfalls auftauchen dürfen (Goldseller etc.). Nur, wenn man wirklich jede für jeden Besucher in irgendeiner Form unliebsame Anzeige herauspopelt, kann man die Werbefläche und damit die Seite gleich abschalten.  

Zu den "Gewinnspiel"-Bannern die nicht nur hier, sondern auf unzähligen, stark besuchten Seiten im Netz ebenfalls ausgegeben werden habe ich bereits hier im Forum etwas geschrieben. Suchwort für die Foren-Suche lautet: 9999999 ;-)


----------



## Uktawa (22. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Den Verkauf bzw. die Buchungen regelt eine Agentur - siehe Impressum. Wir haben jedoch Eckdaten definiert, für mögliche Anzeigen die keinesfalls auftauchen dürfen (Goldseller etc.). Nur, wenn man wirklich jede für jeden Besucher in irgendeiner Form unliebsame Anzeige herauspopelt, kann man die Werbefläche und damit die Seite gleich abschalten.
> 
> Zu den "Gewinnspiel"-Bannern die nicht nur hier, sondern auf unzähligen, stark besuchten Seiten im Netz ebenfalls ausgegeben werden habe ich bereits hier im Forum etwas geschrieben. Suchwort für die Foren-Suche lautet: 9999999 ;-)



Mir ist schon klar das man als "Unternehmen" keine Rücksicht auf die "Wünsche" eines einzelnen bzw einiger einzelnen immer eingehen kann. Darum ging es mir ja auch garnicht. 
Ich hätt gerne gelsen was Du zum Thema 9999999 geschrieben hast, aber mit der Foren Suche finde ich da alles mögliche, nur nicht den Beitrag/Komentar von Dir.


----------



## ZAM (22. Oktober 2008)

In meinem Suchvorschlag war auch eine "9" zuviel drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...7&hl=999999


----------

